# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  White same or Black Same.

## Kenji Kurihara

As every probably knows by already that SBG are offering custom katanas now. Upon this custom ordering, I figured that I will choose a brown cotton tsuka ito. The only problem I have now is whether or not I should get a black same or white same. Which one is more ascetically pleasing to you guys?
http://sbg-sword-store.sword-buyers-...om/custom.html

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Dark brown or light brown? And what color is your saya/sageo?

Generally brown goes well with black same, but it's an individual thing.

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

Just about any shade of brown looks great on black same, if you ask me. ^_^

----------


## Scott Muller

I love black same with any ito  :Big Grin: , but I agree brown over black looks very good.

Check out the Bugei Dragonfly for a nice example of brown over black.

Bugei Dragonfly

----------


## Glen C.

I guess there is no accounting for taste. Honest, no offense to those jumping on the black same train but I personally just don't get it. To me, the aesthetic is more about contrasts but some prefer the muted themes.

To me, it seems a bit like asking which interior color and material goes best with a given paint color for a car one might be considering purchasing. No one giving the advice has to live with the decision they make for you. Given the opportunity to make the choices yourself seems wasted, Go with what pleases your eye now and will hopefully continue to do so.

Me, I like the dark, dark greens and  and similarly dark blues for silk ito in what most would probably consider fairly pedestrian mounts. White same please. At least light in color when it was new.

For the SGB sword, I'd probably end up just going black on white and be looking at work down the road (or not) I didn't notice a tsuba offered that really spoke to me, so that would be my toughest choice. Then again, I'm just not in the market anyway.

Good luck with the decision and I hope these work out as decent deals for those spending.

Cheers

Hotspur; _my mad money is long gone for awhile_

----------


## Scott Turchin

Brown on black is pleasing to me. I guess this is a taste of what it may look like.

----------


## Steven Baxter

I had a custom tsuka created recently, and I elected to go with black same with a black synthetic suede (tsunami) tsukaito and gold dragon menuki. It turned out quite beautifully, and I found the black and gold contrast aesthetically pleasing.

I have found that not many color configurations with black same work really well together...at least that is my opinion. However, I do think that shade of brown in Scott's photo looks fantastic with the black same.

----------


## Miguel Fernandez

Hi,

     Mine is golden brown cotton over black same and looks really great, these pictures don't really show the full effect:





I don't think white same would look as elegant, IMHO.

Regards.

----------


## Kenji Kurihara

I'm trying to go for a golden sageo. What is the best saya choice listed on there? I just have trouble choosing between black glossy saya and black laquered saya.  :Confused:

----------


## Miguel Fernandez

> I'm trying to go for a golden sageo. What is the best saya choice listed on there? I just have trouble choosing between black glossy saya and black laquered saya.


Mine looks like this:







Regards. ...  :Smilie:

----------

